
Bookings at Trump Hotels Plummet - jseliger
http://priceonomics.com/bookings-at-trump-hotels-plummet/
======
smt88
This is interesting, but the data is only from Hipmunk, which will filter out
certain types of people. It doesn't prove that Trump hotels are doing worse
than they did last year (although they probably are).

------
justinsaccount
4 years ago when he tried this the first time I pointed out that most of his
larger properties are in 'blue' states and that he should not shit where he
eats..

